# Building My First Slingshot---Please Help



## DrRocco (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, my buddies and I are planning a homemade slingshot competition. I'm confident in my ability to actually craft one from wood or metal, but I suspect that slingshots are like most other things: what looks like it will work doesn't always work. I know nothing about slingshots, aside from the few "Daisy" slingshots I had as a kid. I want to win (dominate) this competition.

I'm hoping you guys can give me a few bullet points on things that matter in slingshot design. For example: pouch material, band material and length, fork spacing, overall dimensions... I don't even know which aspects are important. The competition is going to include feats of accuracy, power, and overall aesthetics of the slingshot. The exact "events" have yet to be determined.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bulldogfandan (Oct 22, 2012)

What materials and tools do you have?


----------



## DrRocco (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got your standard home maintenance tools: No drill press, router, lathe, or the like. Sawzall, jigsaw, circular saw, drill, palm sander, Dremel,etc.. are all here (home) at my disposal. I work in a family owned factory environment though, so I've access to all those tools, welders, raw materials (aluminum, steel, lumber), advice and assistance from union carpenters, and such. Tools and materials aren't a problem. I can build, by myself or with a little help, out of wood, acrylic, or metal. That being said, if I'm building 100% at home, wood or plastic is easiest for me. I don' have a welder, bench grinder, band saw, or a lot of the other things required for metal work. What I really need help with is "what things to consider" when designing and building a slingshot.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I would look through some of the templates on the forum. There are some great, proven designs that can accommodate your needs. No need to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

and you can check the tutorials section on the site that should set you on the path


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep, the search function can answer all your questions.


----------



## DrRocco (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The Dremel is a great tool to have, good for shaping, sanding, and if you have the collar attachment, it can work like a scroll saw!!,
I use mine for shaping before routing, Also, building your first frame will give you experience, and you will only get better. 
I do want to make a point, when choosing your design, make sure the material you choose, suits your design. Tex posted a great video on weak points on board cuts. Some of the templates are better suited for poly, or metals. Just read the template notes. 
And have fun!! I like using Baltic birch plywood. If you have a local lumber supplier, check out their scrap bin. They might have something special there.


----------

